# دبلومة ادارة مشروعات فى جامعة القاهرة



## zoma82 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هل يعرف احدكم موعد هذه الدبلومة وهل هى مفيدة حيث انى انوى الاتجاه الى مجال ادارة المشرعات ففكرت ان البداية باخذ دبلومة من جامعة القاهرة وارجوا من لدية اية معلومات عنها يفيدنى افادكم الله وشكرا


----------



## صابر دياب (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم

أعتقد أن الوقت للتقدم قد فات نظراً لأن فتح باب التقدم يكون في شهر 7 و 8 وتلقي الطلبات في شهر 8

عموماً إسال في الجامعة فأحياناً يتم مد باب تلقي الطلبات والتقدم

عموماً أنت على المسار الصيح وقد سبق لي تلقي مثل هذه الديلومة وهي مفيدة جدا ولكن عيبها أنها طويلة 

كما سمعت أن هناك برامج جديدة في جامعة القاهرة تعتمد على الساعات المعتمدة


----------



## hitman1988 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
يوجد فعلا دبلومه لاداره المشروعات في هندسه القاهره وكذلك تمنح الكليه درجه الماجستير والدكتوراه في اداره المشروعات ولكنها ليست من ضمن البرامج الجديده بنظام الساعات المعتمده فذلك النظام مطبق علي مرحله البكالوريوس فقط ولبعض الاقسام وليس كلها 
ولعلك تجد ضالتك في موقع الكليه 
eng.cu.edu.eg


----------



## mos (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى السائل ..

الماجستير أهم بكثير جدا جدا وليس صعب ..

مع التحية...


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------

